# Bishops Finger Clone



## Brewer_010 (14/5/07)

Has anyone got a good, tried and true recipe that is similar to bishops finger? 

I would like to get one going time this winter if possible. Extract preferred atm but I can convert an AG (I think  ) Also any tricks to get that full-on malty-bitterness?

Cheers


----------



## pmolou (28/1/09)

i found this haveny brewed it yet but plan on it in the next 3 months or so any suggestions
*Bishop's Finger Kentish Ale*
This beer is a knock-off of a great British Special Bitter. It is a light copper color with a smoky yet caramel malt profile. The British hops provide enough bite to balance the beer and just enough earthy aroma to make you ask for more. This recipe was gleaned from the very nice Clone Brews book -- with a few modifications. Brew and enjoy. 

*Extract Version*
3kg Light DME or 3.5kg Light LME
300g 77L British Crystal Malt
350. British Torrified Wheat

120g British Amber Malt 

30g (1 oz.) Brewer's Gold/Northdown/Challenger : Boil 60 minutes

30grams. Kent Goldings : Add to boil for the final 15 minutes
30grams Fuggle : Add to boil for the final 1 minute 

1 Whirlfloc tab in last 15 minutes of boil

White Labs English Ale or Dry English Ale 

*All-grain Version*
8 lbs of British Maris Otter Pale Malt for the malt extract

Mash all grains at 150-152F for 1 hour. Target OG: 1.039-1.045 Ferment at 65-68F


----------



## drsmurto (28/1/09)

A Trough lolly recipe from another forum - Link


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/09)

Found/stole this... it may get you close. Only thing you need for authenticity is to live next door to a lovely Kent hop field. :icon_drool2: I'll leave the imperial to metric conversions to you.

_Bishop's Finger Kentish Ale

This beer is a knock-off of a great British Special Bitter. It is a light copper color with a smoky yet caramel malt profile. The British hops provide enough bite to balance the beer and just enough earthy aroma to make you ask for more. This recipe was gleaned from the very nice Clone Brews book -- with a few modifications. Brew and enjoy.

Extract Version
6.5# Light DME or 8# Light LME
10 oz. 77L British Crystal Malt
12 oz. British Torrified Wheat
4 oz. British Amber Malt

1 oz. Brewer's Gold/Northdown/Challenger : Boil 60 minutes
1 oz. Kent Goldings : Add to boil for the final 15 minutes
1 oz. Fuggle : Add to boil for the final 1 minute

1 Whirlfloc tab in last 15 minutes of boil

White Labs English Ale or Dry English Ale

All-grain Version
8 lbs of British Maris Otter Pale Malt for the malt extract

Mash all grains at 150-152F for 1 hour. Target OG: 1.039-1.045 Ferment at 65-68F_

Edit: Whoops!! I just noticed this uses amber malt and torrified wheat. You'll need a small amount of pale malt to mash these.

Warren -


----------



## technocat (3/3/09)

I couldn't find torrified wheat locally so I subbed it with flaked wheat from Natures Way. Seemed to do the job ok also changed amber malt for melenoidin to bring the malt through. Turned out a damn nice beer. T/L comes up with some real great recipes.

Cheers


----------



## technocat (5/3/09)

Eficiency was down somewhat on this brew but it turned out great with plenty of body also subbed melenoidion for amber malt
View attachment 25167


I am on tank water so additions were made to get close to the water profile


----------



## hazard (21/1/10)

Beernut said:


> Eficiency was down somewhat on this brew but it turned out great with plenty of body also subbed melenoidion for amber malt
> View attachment 25167
> 
> 
> I am on tank water so additions were made to get close to the water profile


I've been thinking about making a Bishops finger and found this recipe - yes, the search function does work sometimes!!

looks like a tasty recipe, however according to the bottle, BF is "near the knuckle at 5.4%". Recipe above produced 4.6%. Is this becasue actual efficiency was low (68%). I ususally get 75% so I'm guessing that I should hit close to the target ABV with this recipe? has anybody tried this, if so what do you think?


----------



## haysie (21/8/10)

Had a bottle of this tonite with my fish n chips and was very impressed. The torrified wheat i`m not sure about, color and taste tells me the grist isnt to complex, maybe 3 malts i.e ale, uk crystal and also getting some serious nutty choc flavour so am guessing the third malt maybe bairds brown. The bitterness is up there 30+. Hops, most UK style`s will work here I think. Quite a nutty chocolate beer that is reasonably light/amber in color and has a med-high level of bitterness that works well with the sweetlike nutty choc flavors. 1028 would be a good yeast as far as Wyeast goes.

Anybody have an opinion of recipe? Brewed a clone?


----------



## rude (21/8/10)

Ar the old nuns fancy a lovely drop


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

i`ll bump this for the Sunday arvo crew, 

nothing to do with nuns :blink:


----------



## goldstar (22/8/10)

This should help you out mate


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

goldstar said:


> This should help you out mate



Thx Goldstar, I was hoping some "skippies" had brewed it and pass on their knowledge.


----------



## Robbo2234 (21/3/11)

Can any one tell me how big the boil should be on the extract recipe?


----------

